# New from Greece



## Dionisis79 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi everyone ! My name is Dionyssis ( Dionisis79 ) and i come from Athens , Greece . I like to build scale aircraft models and i like very much wwII models . Thank you for accepting me to the forum . I hope you like my builds and help me improve my skills


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from England.


----------



## imalko (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from a little bit north of you.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 10, 2013)

G'day mate and a warm welcome from way, way down south.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

I enjoyed my visit to Athens last year, especially spending the afternoon/evening in the Plaka


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Greetings from England.
Join in and enjoy
Hope you like bacon


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2013)

Ahhhh, the Med!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 11, 2013)

Another welcome........... more South than Wildcat and not as far South as Vic!


----------

